# OK, SWAMPUS !!!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Deer heads arrived..Antlers ya wanted..antlers ya got... 

Came out pretty good..One on far right you should reserve for your LEAST favorite client..LOL..Kinda heavy on the marrow on that 'un.. Couldn't figger any way to fit the deer head on the El Grande Rollerball for you..but it still came out a nice looking stick.... 

Lemme know what you want me to do with them.. I'm OUT of the antler biz for a while..My sinuses smell like a crematorium.:tongue: 

Thanks for the horns..Yore customers should be pleased...

Jim


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That smell of burning antler is pretty rank isn't it? LOL!

TH


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have a little project I am to pick back up when I get home from Phoenix. It to involves antlers. The wife says it smells like a dentis office when he is drilling for a root canal....LOL


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Tortuga!!! What GOOD work Man!!!----My customers will be jazzed I know for sure--and I'm gonna give one to Daddy also!--Very Cool Pens and THANKS!!! You have a full supply of horn with me Sir!! Just let me know when you "Get Back on that Horse" and in need of any more horn!--Got some big Red Stag and some Fallow also!

Again Thanks for the nice work!--I will call ya today!

swampus and crew!


----------



## javelina (May 14, 2005)

Nice work Tortuga, did you use slimlines on those. I usually use european 7mm's but may have to try a slimline someday.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

T.....those are SWEET!!!!!!!!!! Very nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

javelina said:


> Nice work Tortuga, did you use slimlines on those. I usually use european 7mm's but may have to try a slimline someday.


They're all 7mm slimlines,Javelina, except the fourth one. That's an El Grande kit that Swampus wanted...uses a couple of larger drill bits.. Did see that there is a deer head/antler pen clip for Designer pens now as well as slims..Not real sure that's the same fittings as Euro but both use 7mm bits so prolly interchangeable..Penn State (PSI) has them in their catalog and on the website...PKDEERCLIP and PKMX31...they make a nice break from putting rifles on all antler pens.... good luck..


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

All I can say is WOW! Jim you are a great craftsman and very true to your word in every respect!--If you EVER need anything I got your back Sir!

These will be such a help in my guiding business and as I said when the well runs dry I have many more sheds and wood dubbed for you anytime!

Thank You!!

team swampus!


----------

